

Tell Facebook: There's a severe bug when changing profile pics on the iOS app. - fbiosouch

(I&#x27;ve submitted a bug report with Facebook, but cross posting it anonymously here so it hopefully gets some attention).<p>To reproduce: Open Facebook iOS app --&gt; tap profile pic --&gt; tap &quot;choose existing&quot; --&gt; minimize Facebook app --&gt; open photos app --&gt; delete some photos from the photo stream --&gt; go back to facebook iOS app --&gt; try selecting a photo --&gt; the selected photo is NOT the photo that was tapped.<p>This happened to me just now. I got the fright of my life when the selected photo was one which I&#x27;d NEVER want uploaded to the internet. Thankfully there was a &quot;crop&quot; screen saving me from what would have been the worst embarrassment of my life.<p>I recommend fixing this ASAP. It&#x27;s just a matter of time before someone actually does accidentally upload a &quot;private&quot; photo of themselves due to this bug. When that happens, there&#x27;s a reasonable chance of an enormous lawsuit.
======
andyhart
Tried to recreate and the Facebook app just ended up crashing on my iPhone
4...

~~~
fbiosouch
I've done a few more tests.

Let's say you were about to select the nth image. If you go to the photo app
and delete, say, the (n - x)th image, then go back to the facebook app,
selecting the nth image will actually select the (n + 1)th image. If you
select the _last_ image, it will crash (presumably with an array index out of
bounds.)

